# Braid to Flurocarbon leader, what Knot ?????



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Looking for info on tying braid to flurocarbon leader and have no idea. 
Any ideas on the simplest knot to tie, doesn't have to be the strongest, just simple and quick.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey noboat, I hate knots, I use the double uni knot, it's easy and reliable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Heya Noboat 

I also use the Double Uni Knot for tying my leaders.

It hasnt failed me yet......I do use lighter line classes generally though, 6lb/10lb and 10lb/20lb line & leader mostly.

I did use 50lb Braid to 60lb leaders while up north and landed fish, but nothing that was going to push my line or knots to the limit.

What do other members use when tying their leaders to 50lb+ braid?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Improved albright

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Albright


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

albright. nice and easy while out on the water i think

Jay


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

double uni


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Double uni knot for me.

http://www.fishnet.com.au/library/knotsrigs/doubleuni.html


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I use a 5 turn surgeons knot to join the leader to mainline. I will look at other knots too if I have problems with this knot....


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice fellas But I have decided to stick with me Snotty Knot [locked blood to locked blood].
I tried some of the others but find I can't get the knack of em.
At least with the Snotty I can tie em quick, even after picking me nose


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

noboat said:


> At least with the Snotty I can tie em quick, even after picking me nose


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm with Shane the Surgeons knot is the one I use when on the yak. I don't need to put my glasses on to tie it. 
But usually it's the double uni for lines up to 20lb. Then the Albright for the bigger sizes. I also tie a double in the braid if using larger leaders.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey noboat,

after stuffing around with plenty of knots the one i have found very very easy to tie and also reliable is the Stren J knot.

http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Fishing/Knots.htm

I join 6lb fireline to 8lb fluoro and i's strong with a low profile that goes through guides easily. If i get snagged the line breaks at the locked blood knot or lure knot every time so far. This is great as i don't have to re-join a leader if i'm snagged. Give it a try, you may find it easier than the double.

For 30lb braid to 30lb mono I use a 7turn up and 7turn down albright knot that has a half hitch at the end, it's easy and strong too.

Just my $0.02

Cheers
Peter


----------

